# Überhitzung - Fehlerquelle?



## Slackton (21. Juli 2012)

*Überhitzung - Fehlerquelle?*

Hallo Leute.

Ich hab da so n kleines Problemchen. Im Normalzustand hat meine Grafikkarte eine Temperatur von 100 °C.
Logisch das da beim zocken der PC runterfährt (Alles schwarz, nur Lüfter laufen).
Hab da n anderen thread hier gesehen bei dem geraten wurde den neusten Beta Treiber zu laden. Leider nichts gebracht.
Außerdem weiß ich nicht ob vielleicht andere Teile auch überhitzen (CPU HDD oder was da sonst noch so ist).
Mir würde es schon fast reichen herauszufinden was kaputt ist damit ich es austauschen kann. Aber ich habe leider keine Ahnung :/

Vielen dank falls sich jemand dazu bereit erklärt weiterzuhelfen.

ATI RAEDON 4870 HD 250 mb
Windows Vista 64 bit
AMD Phenom Quad core 9750
8 GB Ram
Be Quiet Pure Power 530 watt Netzteil


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Überhitzung - Fehlerquelle?*

Sind die Kühler sauber von CPU und Karte und auch die Lufteinlässe vom Gehäuse? Welches Gehäuse nutzt du und wie ist es dort mit den Gehäuselüftern bestellt?


----------



## Slackton (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Überhitzung - Fehlerquelle?*

Ja hab heute Morgen alles gereinigt.
Gehäuse? Google sagt "Desktop, 7.1" (180mm) W x 17.4" (441mm) D x 14.2" (360mm) H" Weiß nicht ob du das wissen wolltest.
Gehäuselüfter scheinen zu ziehen, weiß nur nicht obs genug zieht ;P


----------



## Cuddleman (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Überhitzung - Fehlerquelle?*

Ist das denn schon von Anfang an so?

Wenn ja, überprüfe ob die Lüfter in die richtige Richtung blasen und berücksichtige Dr. Bakterius seine Tip's.

Der Grafikkartenlüfter, wie sieht den der Kühleraufbau von dem aus? 
Welcher exakte Hersteller dieser ist es und welches genaue Modell davon? 
Steht meist auf irgendwelchen Aufklebern an der Platine, oder du hast die Orginalverpackung noch, da ist es dann dort zu finden (weißer Aufkleber, meist mit Barcodefeld).


----------



## Slackton (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Überhitzung - Fehlerquelle?*

Ne also der Computer ist vllt 2,5 Jahre alt. Netzteil vor paar Monaten schonmal gewechselt.
Ich bin der Meinung die blasen schon in die richtige Richtung.

Hier Auszug aus dem Catalyst Center: (Wenn das es das ist was du wolltest)
Grafikkarten-Hersteller    Built by AMD
Grafik-Chipsatz    ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Geräte-ID    9440
Anbieter    1002

Übrigens: Hab mal Grafikkarte auf 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit gedreht, also der Lüfter funktioniert zwar kommt aber trotzdem nur auf 80~ °C im Normalzustand


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Überhitzung - Fehlerquelle?*

Wenn du ins Gehäuse schaust sollte der Lüfter in der Front vom Rahmen her sichbar sein un der hinten in der Rückwand die Propellernabe zeigen. Welche Größe haben die Lüfter und kannst das Gehäuse beim Namen nennen ( Hersteller )?
Kannst du mal ein Bild machen wo man Karte und offenes Gehäus sieht?


----------



## Slackton (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Überhitzung - Fehlerquelle?*

Also ich hab mir halt nen komplett PC gekauft (Acer Aspire M5201).
Ja ich seh den Lüfter schon, funktioniert auch eig. gut (Weiß ja nicht wie gut der ziehen sollte im Normalfall)


----------



## Cuddleman (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Überhitzung - Fehlerquelle?*

Du hast ein OEM-PC!

Ich gehe mal von diesem aus.
http://img1.kakaku.k-img.com/images/productimage/fullscale/00100520131.jpg
oder
http://www.chip.de/preisvergleich/img/product/100000/114000/114618_200x150_1.jpg

Dann sollte es so darin aussehen, o.ä.! Hier fehlt nur die Grafikkarte.
http://bbsimg01.kakaku.k-img.com/images/bbs/000/363/363870_m.jpg

Hier ist an der Rückwand kein Lüfter montiert, ob vorn sieht man nicht.

Doch bei diesem Gehäuse ohne guten Luftstrom, staut sich die Wärme nach oben und das Netzteil überhitzt sich. Wie dann üblich haben diese PC's während ihres Dasein meist schon ein zweites spendiert bekommen.

Damit das nicht sein muß, versuch doch mal ob du es so bewerkstelligen kannst, damit es deutlich kühler im Gehäuse wird.
Google-Ergebnis für http://bbsimg01.kakaku.k-img.com/images/bbs/000/363/363875_m.jpg

Günstiger für die Grafikkarte, ist sicherlich an der unteren (eventuell zusätzlich auch an der oberen) Seitenwand einen einblasenden Lüfter, (zusätzlich zum eventuell vorhanden Frontlüfter) zu montieren.

Sollte von der Form her, solch eine Grafikkarte drinn sein.
http://havanasucht.dunkelziffer23.de/News/Grakavorstellung/HD4870gross.jpg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Überhitzung - Fehlerquelle?*

Mach doch mal ein Foto


----------



## Slackton (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Überhitzung - Fehlerquelle?*

Also so siehts bei mir aus:
http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/4062/unbenannt1pf.png

An der Rückwand hab ich also bereits einen. Hab jetzt mal an die Graka nen venti gestellt und komm sogar auf 65°C.
Und ja das sollte genau die Graka sein.
Die Frage ist nun, was kann ich statt dem Ventilator verwenden?


----------



## Cuddleman (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Überhitzung - Fehlerquelle?*

Dann einen Lüfter (wie schon geschrieben) unten an die Seitenwand und die Grafikkarte freut sich. Aber unter 70°C wirst du trotzdem nicht kommen, doch in diese Richtung, ist schon deutlich besser!

Nur ganz Grob gereinigt, sagt dein Foto!


----------



## Slackton (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Überhitzung - Fehlerquelle?*

Nur damit ich es richtig verstehe, das was ich abgemacht habe, da sollt ich nen Lüfter montieren ja? (Hätte ja sonst sowieso nirgendswo richtig Platz für einen aber mein ja nur.)

Ja ich werde versuchen richtig die Kühlkörper rauszunehmen und da mal reinzuschauen. Wollte nix kaputt machen, bin da nicht zu schlau in Sachen Computerteilen.
Wären denn 95~ °C bei voller Auslastung aktzeptabel? Denn das würd glaube ich zu schaffen sein :S

Edit: Könnt irh da nen Lüfter vorschlagen? Sollte ja schon ziehmliches Gerät sein, immerhin der Ventilator den ich drann hab ist riesengroß und kriegt die graka grad so runtergekühlt. Oder wäre eine bessere Alternative vielleicht sogar eine neue Graka mit 2 Kühlern?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Überhitzung - Fehlerquelle?*

Eine preiswerte Alternative wäre ein günstiges ATX Gehäuse wie ein Xigmatek Asgard / Coolermaster Elite / Zalman Z9


----------



## Slackton (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Überhitzung - Fehlerquelle?*

Und du meinst nen neues Gehäuse mit bereits eingebauten Zusatzlüftern reicht aus das alles wieder glatt läuft ja? ^^
Klingt nur bisschen wenig, wir reden ja von fast 40 Grad die wir runter müssen.
Abgesehen davon wär es mir auch das Geld wert wenn es besser wäre direkt eine neue Graka zu kaufen, falls das Problem damit wirklich behoben wird.


----------

